# Microdiol and menstruation



## Green3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does the microdiol have any side effect during menstruation?

I don´t know if someone asked it already, but it´s the first time I take it.

Thanks so much.

Green3


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Green3,

Sorry but I'm not really sure what you are asking?

Microdiol is a combined oral contraceptive pill that contains a type of both progesterone and oestrogen hormone. It has a wide range of side effects that can occur at any time during the menstrual cycle. I'm not aware that the side effects are different during mestruation compared to any other time during your cycle.

You should have received a patient information leaflet inside the packet of Microdiol and this will tell you what the common side effects are.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Green3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks so much Maz,

I will read the leaflet.

XXXX
Green3


----------

